# Shut up and take my money!



## Dale Lynch (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi all,every once in a lifetime a deal comes by that blows your mind.I came across an auction listing in the local paper that peaked my interest so I looked into it and low and behold a lathe was pictured.After no deliberation I decided to call the seller directly and asked to see it.They informed me that after talking to the auctioneer they decided to pull it from the listing because the auctioneer said it would not sell for anywhere it's value in Hastings.The seller then told me it would be 1500 firm.Needless to say I jumped all over it.

What was the lathe you ask?Well it is a Vicmark vl200 sb.

Now I just have to wait for the electrician to run wire,conduit,and install a 240v outlet in my garage.


----------



## BSea (Apr 24, 2015)

I look at craigslist and the paper all the time, and I never see the deals you guys find.

Good for you!


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 24, 2015)

Very Nice Find..........lucky dog


----------



## magpens (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice score !!!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Apr 24, 2015)

*But wait! There's more*

Also I got this box of goodies.

2 Talons

2 extra jaw sets

Multi tip live center

Jumbo jaws

Multiple face plates

Multiple drive centers

A few SS centers


----------



## jfoh (Apr 24, 2015)

Great find.  I love Craigslist for the best finds. Looking for and buying a few wooded hand planes I asked if they had anything else the wanted to sell. They mentioned a barn full of lumber.  Turned out it was a very big barn full of lumber cut and stored for decades. Seven tractor trailer loads  later I had my entire retirement wood supply.  Cost with delivery less than a dollar a board foot.  Always ask if they have anything else they to sell. Worse case they say no or it is too expensive, best case your score doubles.


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 24, 2015)

Congrats!... Vic and Oneway stuff! Nice speed controller on the lathe too!

I like my talons and Strongholds and Oneway live center set!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Apr 24, 2015)

*but,but wait.There's more!*

Thanks fellas but there's still some more to share.

5 craftsman chisels,1 rehandled.2 unbranded hss

1 unknown scraper,has a cherry sticker on the handle.1 record power V flute gouge.2 rehandled Sorby scrapers.

4 Henry Taylor Artisan gouges

6 Sorby tools

2 Hamlets


----------



## Dale Lynch (Apr 24, 2015)

*but,but,but wait!There's more*





Well here's the last of it.The wood,Delta dust collector,and 2 books.I can identify the walnut,and purpleheart,the rest I don't know.

All together for the paltry sum of $1750.00.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 24, 2015)

No need to buy a lottery ticket, you're already a jackpot winner. Congrats on the huge score.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 24, 2015)

Hope you use it after all that. Good luck.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm with Bob I have yet to find anything approaching a good deal on Craigslist.  Must be a karma thing.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Apr 25, 2015)

At that price you didn't buy it, you stole it,:biggrin:
Nice find by the way.
Kryn


----------



## Dale Lynch (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks fellas,ya never know when that once in a lifetime score is gonna happen.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow, that is surely the deal of the decade. You were the right guy at the right time with the cash. Great score. Have fun with the goodies.
_______________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## Fish30114 (Apr 25, 2015)

Color me Green with envy! I love that lathe, got to fool around with one at a class I took, and they are great machines--Congrats on the score!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Apr 28, 2015)

Charlie_W said:


> Congrats!... Vic and Oneway stuff! Nice speed controller on the lathe too!
> 
> I like my talons and Strongholds and Oneway live center set!



Took me awhile to realise what you were talkin about.I'm not sure the controller is stock.Lathe was built in 2001,but I can't find any others with that box on google.Have found the controller itself $200-300,but not together.


----------



## oneleggimp (Sep 3, 2015)

Almost "unarmed Robbery".  What a great bargain.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 3, 2015)

Great find and now you just need to put it to work.

Turn some pens and post them.

LOL


----------



## Dale Lynch (Sep 3, 2015)

Runs like a champ,quiet as a wisper.Made a few pens for the extravaganza.Made a few big bowls too.Here's one I got drying now,I was told it is walnut but I've only known it to be brown.Every time the wife sees me put a big chunck on she says I'm gonna break it.I have to explain that this is precisely what a $4000 piece of machinery is built to do.Now if I can just remember to disengage the indesing pin all would be right with the world.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 3, 2015)

OMG was it ever used???

Lin.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 4, 2015)

Offhand, it looks like some of that wood you got might be texas ebony, cherry, oak, maple, and paduk...

Very very nice find ...


----------

